# Are therer any 50+ communities in either Michigan, Minnesota or Wisconson?



## Brookswood (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm looking to move closer to family in Michigan.   But, I can be as far as Minnesota or Wisconsin if necessary. I would like a senior 50+ community where I can meet new friends.    Any suggestions?


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't have any idea exactly WHERE this is but it is in Michigan.  My parents live in an Erickson Community - Maris Grove (PA) and it is a fantastic place!!  They do have their prices and fees right on the website so you can get an idea of if it is affordable BEFORE you make any calls.  The PA one is like living on a cruise ship and the food is amazing!  If you can swing it - I would give them a serious look.  

https://www.ericksonliving.com/fox-run

My folks have been in their unit since 2007.  My step-mother is currently in nursing care - they have everything they need.  I was just up to visit and the interiors look brand new - they keep it so clean and fresh!  Lots of happy people.  I wish there were one in Maine!

Good luck and keep us posted.  A lot of us are on a similar quest!


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 3, 2016)

I was not thinking of a place that feeds and looks after people.  I was thinking of a place where you purchase your own home (or rent it) and there are facilities to use for various activities, clubs for various interests, etc, and people are in reasonably good health and active.


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 3, 2016)

This isn't a nursing home.  I wasn't sure of your situation.  You do buy in and own your own unit - and can decorate accordingly.  You can be as independent as you want.  A number of folks at Maris Grove still work but are happy to be there - just in case, I guess.  They have varied levels of care as you need it.  My folks do take dinner in one of the dining rooms but that is also negotiable and each unit has a fully equipped kitchen.  They have a pool, bowling alley, walking trails and individual garden plots.  Was just a thought - at 61, I'm not quite ready to pay for that extra care but hope to end up at a place like that, eventually.  Good luck!


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up.      

I am thinking about a place like a Del Webb development or something like the Leisure Village developments in So. Cal.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 4, 2016)

Basically, I want to be able to walk to do the basics and be able to leave the car parked most if not all of the day. 
I would also like to be able to meet people my age with similar but not identical interests (how boring would identical interest be?!?!) 

If there are no planned communities, maybe their are areas in cities and towns that come close???


----------



## ember (Sep 2, 2016)

Oaks of Rockford is a 55+ community in Rockford, MI.  Prices in $100,000s.   Bridgewater is also a 55+ community.  It's in Brownstown.  Homes from the low-$200,000s.  Grand Reserve is in Grand Blanc.  It's DelWebb.  Homes from the $200,000s.   There are others, too.


----------

